# Hens!



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have two hens that are getting older but I can't get anymore chickens because they beat up everyone even roosters. I want them to brood me some chicks but I can't get a rooster in with them. I've even tried game roosters they beat him up so bad he won't breed my friends hens! One is a Brahma (she's the meanest) the other is a black sexlink. Would it help if I get fertile eggs and let one hatch so they are raised with the hens? And how would I get one of my girls to become broody? :scratch:onder:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Put some golf balls in there nests add one every day for two weeks. 
They think the golf balls are eggs. And as soon as one of the hens starts saying she wants to be a mama give her the fertile eggs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The sexlink will not become broody.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The guy I bought the sexlink from had sexlinks he raised from babies hatch their own chicks! Ill try that first I've got to find fertile eggs


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

I had a sexlink go broody on me two years ago. I got her because they are not suppose to be a broody type hen....go figure! She turned out to be a great Mamma but only went broody once. I also have a Silkie and Orpington, they have never gone broody on me. I must live in opposite farm-life-land.

I don't know about forcing a hen to go broody.....my understanding is that with it being hormonal, I'm not sure how you would force that.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Realtree2429 said:


> I had a sexlink go broody on me two years ago. I got her because they are not suppose to be a broody type hen....go figure! She turned out to be a great Mamma but only went broody once. I also have a Silkie and Orpington, they have never gone broody on me. I must live in opposite farm-life-land.
> 
> I don't know about forcing a hen to go broody.....my understanding is that with it being hormonal, I'm not sure how you would force that.


You can't really force a hen to go broody!
In the wild a bird will lay Xnumber of eggs before she will set them same go's for chickens.
But all eggs most be accounted for in order for her to get that mindset. And YES they count there eggs!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I had a sex link a long time ago go broody after hiding 55 EGGS!!!!! My dad found them and threw them out cause he didn't want any babies and Starlight wasn't happy about him messing with her eggs! Now I want them to but I can't get a rooster because my girls are rotten so hopefully one will go broody and I can find fertile eggs!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

One of my EE hens went broody last year. I gave her wooden eggs to sit on and about 2 weeks later I brought home chicks. I slowly slipped them under her as I took away the eggs. She raised all 12 very nicely.

I've done this twice now. Before it was with a buff Brahma


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So Brahmas can go broody better? If so that's great cause she's the meanest! Although she's sweet and loveable to humans!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

That Brahma was broody more often than not!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok so I was thinking about buying some golf balls and seeing if she will become bloody. Could I use chicks instead of her hatching eggs? How would I do this?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a good article on the process of chick adoption.

http://www.nwedible.com/will-a-broody-hen-adopt-chicks/


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

That's a good article! In both of my instances, I moved my broody hen to the brooder area a week before the chicks came so she was accustomed to her new nest. I have wooden eggs, but you could use golf balls


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I'm buying tree female chicks today and getting Vivian (bramaha hen) to become broody she's somewhat tried before so I think it'll work!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She has to already be broody in order to accept chicks. I had a Wyandotte hen broody for 2 weeks and I tried to put chicks under her, she almost killed them. That's why my EE raised all 12 herself.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know I'm putting fake eggs under her tomorrow. I hope this works!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She loves babies but hates roosters. These are female chicks so hopefully that will help. I had a male rooster I raised from a chick and she loved him when he was a baby but as soon as he got feathers she would attack him! She didn't raise him as her own so hopefully she will love these babies when she becomes broody!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

ok well today Vivian was on the nest but im not sure if she is broody she was outside the coop for a little while pecking around and when I put the girls up she ran to the nest and laid down. she kept cackling but it wasn't super loud and she definitely wasn't laying then occasionally she would lift her chest up like she was showing me her babies and then would lower to cover the eggs up. she never pecked me when I acted like I was trying to take an egg but she never stood up like she normally does to let me get an egg. my other hen was trying to steal some eggs and Vivian pecked her super hard and Nala didn't try it again. does this mean shes broody how can I tell for certain???


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

A broody hen sounds like a dinosaur when you get close to them  They puff up every single feather they have and growl if anyone or anything gets close to them. I always know when mine are broody after they sleep on the nest for 3 nights instead of roosting. I give them 3 nights because I have had some that would occasionally try to sleep in a nest, but always ends up roosting after a couple of nights.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well my dad went in the coop yesterday and Vivian is super sweet but is iffy with my dad she won't attack him but she hates being around him for some reason. She kept making weird noises then and when he left stopped. Every time I went in she would make soft noises. She is my cuddle buddy so I don't think I would expect her to be mean to me. I'll check again sometime today and keep y'all posted. Oh by the way we lost a chick yesterday!! It was super sad she didn't pass or anything that I know of. We put the chicks outside some cause it's hot here and well some how she got out of the cage and we have no clue where she's at!! My Bassett is super sweet and won't hurt a fly is near them and the first time he met them he laid down right beside them so I don't think he did anything


----------

